# Kendo Seminar and Tournament in Central FL



## Eddie Miller (Feb 29, 2004)

Greeting to all from Orlando. Just wanted to give everyone a heads up for two upcoming events. On April 3rd and 4th there will be a Kendo Kata and a Kihon Waza Seminar at our place here in Orlando. The second is the Second Annual Tournament of the Cherry Blossoms will be held in Winter Haven on May 1st and 2nd. We are tiring to hold a testing on Sunday up to 1st Kyu, Shodan if possible. Check out web site for more information and the forms will be coming soon so check back.

Eddie Miller
Orlando Kendo Kai
www.orlandokendo.com


----------

